# Experience with outfitters?



## No Mercy (Feb 12, 2005)

I hunted with Flippie and Willem at Matlabas a few years ago. I would go back in a heartbeart-great animals, great accomodations and great people. Our group took some awesome trophies while there. I would have to look hard to find anything that went wrong there. Good luck!


----------

